# aterm, opzione -bl

## luna80

non mi funziona l'opzione -bl (border less) di aterm.

sono su un amd64 (xorg 7 e aterm), il comando dato su altri pc (32 bit) funziona correttamente.

dove potrebbe essere l'inghippo? vi ringrazio.

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> non mi funziona l'opzione -bl (border less) di aterm.
> 
> sono su un amd64 (xorg 7 e aterm), il comando dato su altri pc (32 bit) funziona correttamente.
> 
> dove potrebbe essere l'inghippo? vi ringrazio.

 

Può dipendere da un differente WM fra le 2 macchine, o stai usando lo stesso?

----------

## luna80

si scusa hai ragione...ho dimenticato di scriverlo.

uso su entrambe fluxbox

----------

## luna80

nessuno che ha acuto lo stesso problema o ha qualche dritta da darmi?   :Sad: 

è più che altro solo una cosa estetica lo so...ma ci tengo ad averlo come vorrei...e capire dove sta il problema

grazie

----------

## makoomba

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## lavish

luna80, è da più di un anno che non uso fluxbox, quindi non ricordo bene se sia possibile o no, comunque, non puoi specificare al WM di non disegnare i bordi per un determinato client?

L'opzione -bl di aterm è totalmente retarded, in quanto dovrebbe essere facoltà _esclusiva_ del WM gestire i "bordi"

Ad ogni modo, sto leggendo il man del mio aterm e noto che l'opzione -bl ... non c'è   :Rolling Eyes: 

Non è che per caso stai usando 2 versioni diverse di aterm su i due computer? Comunque questo dovrebbe fare per te:

```

       -bw number

              This option specifies the width in pixels  of  the  border  sur-

              rounding the window; resource borderWidth.

```

Basta che lo metti a 0 e dovresti avere lo stesso risultato ipotizzato con -bl

Ciao e facci sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

grazie lavish!!

stasere provo! stupidamente sapendo che il paramentro funzionava su più di una macchina non ho pensato di guardare il man 

le versioni di aterm dovrebbero essere entrambe le più aggiornate soltanto che una è per amd64 mentre l'altra no (32 bit).

in ogni caso grazie ancora, ti faccio sapere

----------

## luna80

no, non ci siamo; anche l'ozpione "bw 0" non ha nessun effetto, anzi ti dirò di più, non cambia proprio niente anche se passo un valore molto alto.

 :Confused: 

p.s: ho provato anche a mettere il paramentro nel mio Xdefauls...ma il risultato è lo stesso

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> p.s: ho provato anche a mettere il paramentro nel mio Xdefauls...ma il risultato è lo stesso

 

sinceramente non ho guardato il codice di aterm, ma mi pare assurdo che un terminale possa pretendere di cambiare la dimensione dei bordi del WM, in ogni caso (e soprattutto quando si usa un WM che non consente di avere un controllo sui bordi  :Wink:  ).

Non so che dirti proprio  :Sad: 

Prova a contatar edirettamente gli sviluppatori di aterm, è l'unica

----------

## zolar czakl

Dipende dalle versioni?

http://linuxreviews.org/software/x11-terms/aterm/#toc5

Credo che la chiave sia questa

_NET_REQUEST_FRAME_EXTENTS

...credo... :Confused: 

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sinceramente non ho guardato il codice di aterm, ma mi pare assurdo che un terminale possa pretendere di cambiare la dimensione dei bordi del WM, in ogni caso (e soprattutto quando si usa un WM che non consente di avere un controllo sui bordi  ).
> 
> 

 

cosa intendi? che è sbagliato anche solo provare a mettere l'impostazione in Xdefaults? boh io ci ho provato dato che ho diverse opzioni per aterm in Xdefaults e funzionano, effettivamente come dici tu però sono prettamente di aterm e non del wm.

cmq ti assicuro che l'opzione pasasta da linea di comando funziona su diverse altre macchine che ho, l'unica differenza è che qui sono su amd64.

ti posto un link con l'immagine del terminale senza bordi che ho sempre usato   :Wink: 

eccolo, lo trovi in alto a sinistra, trasparente senza bordi

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> cosa intendi? che è sbagliato anche solo provare a mettere l'impostazione in Xdefaults? boh io ci ho provato dato che ho diverse opzioni per aterm in Xdefaults e funzionano, effettivamente come dici tu però sono prettamente di aterm e non del wm.

 

nono, va benissimo metterle in .Xdefaults, mi riferivo al fatto che non è proprio la soluzione piùpulita lasciare che i programmi facciano richieste di questo tipo al WM  :Wink: 

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> cmq ti assicuro che l'opzione pasasta da linea di comando funziona su diverse altre macchine che ho, l'unica differenza è che qui sono su amd64.

 

Ci credo, lo facevo anche io su fluxbox  :Wink: 

Senti, ma che versione di aterm stai usando su amd64? L'opzione -bl sembra supportata solo da aterm 1.x (e ovviamente solo da determinati WM, fra cui fluxbox)

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Senti, ma che versione di aterm stai usando su amd64? L'opzione -bl sembra supportata solo da aterm 1.x (e ovviamente solo da determinati WM, fra cui fluxbox)

 

sto usando la versione stabile più recente, cioè la 0.4.2-r11, anche sulle altre machine in cui l'opzione funziona...  :Sad: 

cmq grazie lavish, ci guarderò ancora dietro e se trovo il problema ti faccio sapere

----------

## luna80

allora ho un paio di novità...magari queste cose vi possono dare una mano ad aiutarmi a capire..

la prima è che io faccio partire aterm all'avvio di fluxbox (.fluxbox/startup), ecco, quando parte si vede per un istante aterm senza bordi ma poi compaiono.

la seconda è che se io metto nel file .fluxbox/apps le righe

```
[app] (aterm)

[Deco] {NONE}

[end]

```

riesco ad avere aterm senza bordi. il problema adesso però in parte rimane perchè io non vorrei tutte le finestre di aterm senza bordi ma soltanto quella che viene avviata nel startup di fluxbox.

poi io vorrei capire perchè cavolo non funziona l'opzione -bl!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

è una piccolezza ma mi da un fastidio....

grazie ancora

----------

## zolar czakl

Ma la versione di fluxbox e' la stessa?

Le stabili per x86 e amd64 son diverse.

Link

Cancellare completamente ~/.fluxbox (ipotizzo, non ho mai usato fluxbox) non porta a nulla?

----------

## luna80

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> Ma la versione di fluxbox e' la stessa?
> 
> Le stabili per x86 e amd64 son diverse.
> 
> Link
> ...

 

allora, le versioni di fluxbox non sono le stesse, su x86 avevo la 0.9.14-r2....

mmmm, vuoi dire che in poche parole han tolto quella funzionalità a fluxbox? mi sembra strano   :Rolling Eyes: 

mi domando come faccio ad essere l'unica che ha sto problema   :Crying or Very sad:   eppure di ricerche ne ho fatte...

----------

## zolar czakl

Posso solo aggiungere alcune info.

 - l'opzione -bl e' presente tramite una patch aggiunta nell'ebuild.

 - controllando la patch scopro che _NET_REQUEST_FRAME_EXTENTS,

      come avevo scritto, non c'entra nulla.

 - ho provato aterm ed effettivamente -bl elimina i bordi

Nota: uso fvwm ed i bordi vengono eliminati solamente 

abilitando la compatibilita' a MWM

Giusto per verificare, proverei a mascherare la versione di fluxbox incriminata.

----------

## grentis

Mi sembra che tu possa dare un nome all'istanza di aterm e nel file ./fluxbox/apps indicare quella nell'istruzione che hai indicato tu 2 post sopra...

----------

## luna80

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Giusto per verificare, proverei a mascherare la versione di fluxbox incriminata.

 

beh il problema ce l'ho sia con la 0.9.15-r1 che con la r2. ho provato ad emergere la stessa versione che avevo su x86 ed i bordi anche li non vengono eliminati.

----------

## luna80

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Mi sembra che tu possa dare un nome all'istanza di aterm e nel file ./fluxbox/apps indicare quella nell'istruzione che hai indicato tu 2 post sopra...

 

grazie per la dritta. ho fatto così e funziona...diciamo che in questo modo ho totalmente raggirato il problema...

peccato che sono testarda e vorrei capire cosa non quadra...eheheh

in ogni caso almeno adesso funziona come vorrei. grazie

----------

## zolar czakl

Ultimo tentativo.

MWM Hints == MwmUtil.h == openmotif

Controlla se c'e' openmotif sul sistema dove -bl funziona.

Se non e' questo rinuncio. :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## luna80

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> Ultimo tentativo.
> 
> MWM Hints == MwmUtil.h == openmotif
> 
> Controlla se c'e' openmotif sul sistema dove -bl funziona.
> ...

 

purtroppo ho dovuto eliminare il sistema su cui -bl funzionava e quindi non posso controllare, però ho provato ad installare openmotif su questa macchina e -bl continua a non funzionare...  :Twisted Evil: 

quel che mi da fastidio è che nessun'altro sembra avere il mio problema (a meno che nessuno usa aterm senza bordi e lavora con fluxbox su amd64) quindi per forza io devo avere qualcosa che non va...

grazie cmq!   :Smile: 

----------

